# Thinking of buying 2006 Grand Touring Z - NEED ADVICE!!!



## banker69 (Jun 22, 2006)

Ok, I just signed up here - seems like a great place! So I need your advice since i've never done a few of the things I'm about to do. 

At Michael Jordan Nissan in Durham, NC, there's a 2006 Grand Touring Z convertible that i'm test driving this weekend. Its sticker price is $42,000 and I'm going to pay cash. First thing - does anyone have one of these? I dont want to overpay, and i'm told that paying cash for a car can help lower the price. I'm test driving it this weekend and am dying to get in the drivers seat. Can you all give me some advice here? I *really* appreciate any input you guys can give me. THANKS!!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

get thta price lower!!!
dont even bother telling them you're paying cash, just deal with 'em. the vert's don't sell like hotcakes.....so tell 'em you'll pay xxxxx or you're walking out......that can usually get the deal done.

if you EVER plan on tracking the car, don't get a convertible as the chassis isn't as strong as a coupe.


----------



## banker69 (Jun 22, 2006)

Bad news is, I already told them I'm paying cash. I'm not planning on ever racing the car - i just want to drive it normally. Do you have any ideas as to what would be a reasonable asking price? I'd assume that since we're closing in on the 2007 car year, that should knock the price down. Is $37,000 too low of a figure? that might be a stupid question, but i honestly don't have any idea. the car is in their showroom, if that makes any difference.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'd say 36k. It's not easy for them to sell vert's....they tend to sit on lots for a while.


----------



## banker69 (Jun 22, 2006)

Awesome - thanks for the advice! I'm test driving it tomorrow morning...CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## 92sickw/it (Jun 16, 2006)

good luck with the Z! beautiful car!


----------



## banker69 (Jun 22, 2006)

Holy crap...i've never driven a car that nice in my life! we put the top down, which took 20 seconds. i've also never had a convertible before so i was blown away by how cool the automatic convertible top was. onto the drive itself...AMAZING. the power, teh sound, you name it, i loved it! it sounds like they'll have to pull one from a neighboring state b/c i need navigation. needless to say, I was born without a compass in my head and mapquest gets on my nerves. anyway, thanks for your input and once i get it, i'll make sure to post some pics!


----------



## AZDUDE80 (Sep 30, 2006)

you could probably buy the car for invoice but if you trade in your current car, they won't give you but wholesale less 2k or so.


----------

